# english Lakeland sheep and lambs



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 31, 2012)

The Lake District in England has some hardy sheep, mainly of the Herdwick breed. They are an inquisitive sheep and it was amusing watching the young spring lambs chasing each other across the fields at 9pm running into each other and jumping over each other. Here are some shots of some of the sheep and lambs that I encountered.

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/5 1/160 ISO 1600




inquisitive-rydal-lamb by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Earlier that day I passed this lamb and its mother relaxing in the fields below Loughrigg:

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/9 1/160 ISO 500




spring-lamb-relaxes-with-mum by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera and lens f/10 1/160 ISO 500




_..and-so-to-sleep by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Further around the area called Under Loughrigg this lamb introduced himself to another herdwick lamb

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L at f/20 1/200 ISO 200




why-hello-there-fellow-lamb by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The previous day I had been in Langdale and this black lamb caught my eye - I obviously caught his too!

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L at f/8 1/80 ISO 800




Baa-baa-black-sheep-have-you-any-wool by singingsnapper, on Flickr

This sheep had an interesting way of eating grass - by kneeling down:

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L at f/7.1 and 1/320 ISO 800




kneeling-down-to-get-to-the-grass by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/5.6 and 1/320 ISO 800




getting-down-to-it! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jun 1, 2012)

I find the "kneeling down" shot to be the most visually appealing. The horns are interesting and I like how the animal is looking at the camera. Good job!

If you use a tripod, some multi-exposure shots of lambs running/jumping might be interesting.


----------

